# Insomnia and mental disorders



## Eccurn (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi guys 

my partner suffers from
sever anxiety and drepeession along with OCD and is an insomniac. He Can not sleep without taking anything.
In the past he has been on medication I'm not 100% sure of all that he has taken but when I met him 4 years ago he was on seroquel and has was on a fairly high dose of it for 5 or 6 years.
For the last 3 years he has been seeing a nutrient therapist and that has put him on to high doses of vitamins and nutrients he is lacking. As he been diagnosed as undermethylated and pyroluria (not sure if you are aware of these or not) he feels he is bi-polar but has not been diagnosed.
He has also been seeing a naturopath
who is focusing more on his gut health.

I have read up about cbd oil, I read about it and believe it could help.
I feel like we have exhausted all our options and he needs help with sleep amoung other things, he has not been able to work for the last 4
years.
He currently takes melatonin calcium magnesium and inositol to sleep.

Also do you know if this will effect anything he is taking?
I have also read it can work by using it externally rather thank consuming it.

I appriciate any information or advise you may have.

Thankyou


----------



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

I think drugs.com will help you out more. Look up his medicine there.


----------

